# She brought back the MAB (2.0)



## cleo07

Thoughts?








						M.A.B. 2.0 Satchel
					

Meet this season’s new ‘it’ bag. Featuring two sturdy top handles and a detachable leather shoulder strap for crossbody ease, the M.A.B. 2.0 Satchel has mixed metal hardware and a top-zip closure with a leather tassel pull.   Style #: HH21TMBS03 100% Leather Mixed metal hardware 13" W X 9" H X...




					www.rebeccaminkoff.com


----------



## sherrylynn

Love it!!!


----------



## Heidi Sr.

cleo07 said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.A.B. 2.0 Satchel
> 
> 
> Meet this season’s new ‘it’ bag. Featuring two sturdy top handles and a detachable leather shoulder strap for crossbody ease, the M.A.B. 2.0 Satchel has mixed metal hardware and a top-zip closure with a leather tassel pull.   Style #: HH21TMBS03 100% Leather Mixed metal hardware 13" W X 9" H X...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com





cleo07 said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.A.B. 2.0 Satchel
> 
> 
> Meet this season’s new ‘it’ bag. Featuring two sturdy top handles and a detachable leather shoulder strap for crossbody ease, the M.A.B. 2.0 Satchel has mixed metal hardware and a top-zip closure with a leather tassel pull.   Style #: HH21TMBS03 100% Leather Mixed metal hardware 13" W X 9" H X...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com


----------



## sdkitty

these look nice but I'd prefer to get an OS MAB with better leather at a lower price....is RM still behind this?  I thought she sold the company


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I love the new mini size Bittie! Tee red & silver is gorgeous!


----------



## ellabean

cleo07 said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.A.B. 2.0 Satchel
> 
> 
> Meet this season’s new ‘it’ bag. Featuring two sturdy top handles and a detachable leather shoulder strap for crossbody ease, the M.A.B. 2.0 Satchel has mixed metal hardware and a top-zip closure with a leather tassel pull.   Style #: HH21TMBS03 100% Leather Mixed metal hardware 13" W X 9" H X...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com


I just logged in for the first time in I think more than a decade, because I saw this collection. I hope it leads to more MABs!


----------



## snibor

This gold mini  is stunning and on sale. https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/products/mab-bittie-hh21tmbx66-solid-gold


----------



## Marci54

If you are hesitant on the new rm mab 2.0 no worries. I just got the large with silver hardware. The leather is softer than it looked online. I was prepared to return it if it was as stiff as it looks. Well its nice leather and quality made! Lots of extra pockets the original lacked.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Marci54 said:


> If you are hesitant on the new rm mab 2.0 no worries. I just got the large with silver hardware. The leather is softer than it looked online. I was prepared to return it if it was as stiff as it looks. Well its nice leather and quality made! Lots of extra pockets the original lacked.
> 
> View attachment 5635524


Wow!  Just hearing about this release!  I usually like the original version of things but I must say, I like the extra zipper detailing for practicality and looks!


----------

